

Simple, beautiful and ad-free. Read the manifesto - dkasper
http://ello.co/manifesto

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
Having the url change (and push to my history) as I scrolled around the page
is a bit of a nuisance. I had to click the back button 5+ times to get back to
HN & as far as I can tell, I only visited 1 page.

